# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Lapinpanda]  rejoint l'quipe de modration

## DRH

Lapinpanda vient d'intgrer l'quipe de modration pour donner un coup de main sur les forums .Net.

Flicitations et bon courage.

----------

